# Vizsla Coat



## candi30 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi, I was just wondering what a Vizsla coat feels like to pet?
Is it soft or stiff?


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Our boy has a very soft coat which is commented on quite often- the last time by our vet. The other Vs that I have met also have pretty soft coats as well.

I would imagine that a wirehaired V isn't quite as soft though


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Our girl has a soft coat as well. When she was a puppy her body/torso hair was a little coarse and her head felt like velvet. Her head fur still feels like velvet to me, but the rest of her fur is now silky smooth. We feed her a high quality food, which I know has a lot to do with their coat health. Not only is Ruby soft but she's very shiny as well.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

KB87 - you imagine right. the wirehaired coat is just that wirey - coarse and they can vary in length tremedously. The brilliant thing about the wire coat is that they don't shed, but obviously not so tactile as a short haired vizsla.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Feels just right... not too soft and not too stiff.

If I run my hand forward, it feels slick and if I go in the opposite direction it's a little like a bristle brush.
My friend's GSP feels a like duck feathers compared to my V. I petted a Weimer as well, almost the same as that of the GSP but but still more dense than that of my boy.

Poodles (the hunting variety) feel best, though. The GSD's coat felt like petting a wolf 8)

Maybe take a closeup pic and post that.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I never knew that the wirehaired coat did not shed, hotmischief, that must be a godsend, on the other hand Darcy's short coat is lovely and soft and so quick to towel dry on those to frequent wet days..


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Both of our dogs have very soft shiny coats.

When we got Skyy, her coat was _very_ coarse (she was in a pretty bad shape and dehydrated).
Our friends commented on how different each dog felt to touch.

It took a few months for Skyy to get back to normal and her coat is very soft and silky.


----------

